# CC vs NC on sticks of similar price and flavor



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay I thought I would raise the issue of a recent observation. Don't scream blaspheme, but I had an Upmann 50 mag that had a good year of aging in my tupperdor, and with a day of dry boxing on top because the end felt a bit soft, compared to the rest of the stick. 

It was good but the flavors were not very moving. Milk chocolate, cedar. With a bit of toasted hay. 

The evening before I had an Oliva V Mel figurado that had a very similar flavor profile and that too had been resting a good 18 months. 

Neither are inexpensive sticks. Usually I expect my Cubans to have a lot of changing nuances throughout the smoke. While this was smoother and creamier and had a great nub, the Oliva V Mel was very similar but perhaps just a tad more monolithic. 

I know that the Upmann should develop more in the coming years, so I will let that cabinet sit in the tupperdor but for now, I think the Oliva V Mel box of 10, but now about 6, will get roasted over the Summer. 

Has anybody out there had similar cigars where the typical Cuban flavors seemed to be dormant. I know the Cohiba Mag 5 may fall into this same category of milk chocolate and hay without much change. 

I will most likely smoke up the box and a half up this year as well. 

Maybe I am expecting too much from some CCs. I do like Upmann for their creaminess but they just are not my favorite marque though I probably should try the Connie before writing them off as well as the HUHC. 

Just remember while reading this, I enjoyed the Upmanns, and I know they have a great fan base here and in other forums. 

Maybe I just need a bit of guidance with this marque. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i have had a few huhc that i thought were decent but only one mag46 and despite the multiple years it had on it i thought it was muted at best

but im a cc noob


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't know a thing about Upmann CC's but I do know that the O V Melanio is fantastic smoke. I don't care where it comes from. It's one of my favorites without a doubt. It is interesting to me, however, to hear someone say that it's "very similar" to a popular CC.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Different strokes...

I'm not a fan of the Melanio V. Maybe not fair to judge by just one cigar, but I thought the one and only I smoked was boring. But then, a lot of NC's strike me that way. 

OTOH, H. Upmanns are among my favorite CC's, with the Mag46, HUHC, and HUPC being true standouts. Rarely had a bad one, and the Mag46 is easily in my top-5 best-of-the-best.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Different strokes...
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Melanio V. Maybe not fair to judge by just one cigar, but I thought the one and only I smoked was boring. But then, a lot of NC's strike me that way.
> 
> OTOH, H. Upmanns are among my favorite CC's, with the Mag46, HUHC, and HUPC being true standouts. Rarely had a bad one, *and the Mag46 is easily in my top-5 best-of-the-best.*


i have heard that from many but my experience was much different
then again, my sample size, similar to your melanio, is insufficient at best


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Unfortunately there's not many people that can have this discussion as people tend to pick sides and are partial to what they smoke. I've personally found that Cubans are only worth it if you buy sticks on the more expensive side and sit on them for 6+ years, which is a treatment most NC don't get to enjoy. When I've aged NC like the 5 Vegas high primings for over 4 years, I could definitely see the difference in quality and that was only a $3 cigar at that time. My opinion cc or nc, a good cigar will always need to be aged. Not sure if I stayed on topic through my rambling, but that's what I feel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Regiampiero said:


> Unfortunately there's not many people that can have this discussion as people tend to pick sides and are partial to what they smoke. I've personally found that Cubans are only worth it if you buy sticks on the more expensive side and sit on them for 6+ years, which is a treatment most NC don't get to enjoy. When I've aged NC like the 5 Vegas high primings for over 4 years, I could definitely see the difference in quality and that was only a $3 cigar at that time. My opinion cc or nc, a good cigar will always need to be aged. Not sure if I stayed on topic through my rambling, but that's what I feel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


While I agree with most of what you said, I do have to say that about 90% of my favorite CC's have fallen in to the "cheap & cheerful" category. In fact I've probably been more disappointed in the more expensive sticks then the smaller RG more affordable options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

4thtry said:


> While I agree with most of what you said, I do have to say that about 90% of my favorite CC's have fallen in to the "cheap & cheerful" category. In fact I've probably been more disappointed in the more expensive sticks then the smaller RG more affordable options.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's where preference comes in of course. I was only referring to what I like, which in the cc pool are only Lusitanias (2003 being the best year), coro, and the Parti D. Stuff like Quinteros, JLP, and even Rass (when it was a cheapee) have never quite do it for me, but of course I realize that's just my opinion. My island might be lonely, but its my home damn it and I like it like this :vs_laugh:.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gummy Jones said:


> i have had a few huhc that i thought were decent but only one mag46 and despite the multiple years it had on it i thought it was muted at best
> 
> but im a cc noob


I have never had a Mag 46, 48, or 50 that i in my heart i felt was worth the price of admission.
That being said i love the rest of the H Upmann line not i bad one in the bunch go figure.
If i had to pick one of the Mag series the 46 would be my choice.
Remember gents taste is very subjective.
YMMV peace my brothers.
As far as the comparison to non Cubans my experience on them is rather limited.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

On the eight day God created the H Upmann 46 mag,,,etc etc. That's my story and I'm sticking to it....


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I've got to find some more PC and less expensive Habano options. I don't find many in that PC or smaller that really make me very happy other than:
RC Intemperance, Illusione Epernay and 68 Bambone, the smaller Caldwells. 

It seems hard to find NCs that are smaller than Robusto and yet shorter than Lancero or Churchill. 

Some days I just don't want to put in 60-120 minutes on a cigar but because the cost I do. 

I will grab some Upmann HUHC, more shorts from Parti. I might need to stock up on some ERdM and Monte 5 for the cold months as well. Some good sticks that go well with hot beverages served in mugs. 

Thanks for the input and not making this a battle of NC vs. CC. I like both and wasn't underwhelmed by the Magnum 50, except maybe for the price tag. 

One can like different expressions of the cigar from all over. The deNobli were so different they really caught me off guard and quite different that anything else I have had before. 

I was just asking if there were other sticks that seemed similar but were less, simplistic. I guess aging out both CCs and NCs will show it. 

I do loved an aged stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

